# Playoff Game #3 | Pistons @ Cavs | 5/13/2006



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 3*_


*Detroit Pistons* *(2-0) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (0-2)*

_*Saturday, May 13, 2006*_
*Time:* 2:00pm PT, 5:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* Keep the crowd at The Q out of the game. Don’t let Cleveland’s runs go uninterrupted for too long. Suck the energy right out of the building by turning the defense up another notch.

*•* Let Rasheed Wallace continue to abuse Drew Gooden inside and outside. The Pistons have a big advantage at that match up. Run several plays in a row for Wallace to force Cleveland’s hand.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Zydrunas Ilgauskas continues to play subpar and Varejao has been the better player in the postseason. Give more minutes to Anderson and if Snow disappoints, bring Damon Jones off the bench immediately. Mike Brown has to make some adjustments. Once he makes those adjustments, Brown has to stick with them. Don't make a few substitutions, only to quickly revert back to the old way, the old pattern.

*•* Cleveland needs a good shooting performance to tax and possibly discourage Detroit’s sagging defense. With Eric Snow in the game, LeBron’s kick-and-drive can only go in one direction (towards Marshall). With Jones and Marshall on the court, LeBron can drive center and have help on both wings. Cleveland needs to load up their shooters on the wings. If Brown only has one shooter on the court with James, Cleveland is playing with fire, a fire that burned them in both of the previous games.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland was blown out in Game 1 and managed to be competitive in Game 2. The next step is to win a game. Cleveland knows they can be competitive with the Pistons. That was the first step in raising the team’s confidence. Also Coach Brown should have seen enough by now to realize what combinations work best for Cleveland and what other combinations leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Start AV and Flip?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Brown seems to be fairly conservative. He's one who will fight change until there's no other choice.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

In all seriousness, Z and Snow need there minutes cut. The slow down offense just doesn't work. Snow's defender sags and then throw Z the ball isn't kosher with the give Lebron the ball offense. Lebron's needs a lane with shooters on the wings and big men (AV/Gooden) who will cut and board layup attempts


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

Seems like a lot of you guys are down on Hughes? He played excellent defense on RIP last game but his offense was struggling a bit. However, if RIP would have been able to get what he wanted I dont think you guys would have had the opportunity to get back in the game...So in sense Hughes defending RIP better than anyone I have seen in a while helped you out a ton. Sitting him is not going to help you guys in this series.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

www.sportsinferno.com said:


> Seems like a lot of you guys are down on Hughes? He played excellent defense on RIP last game but his offense was struggling a bit. However, if RIP would have been able to get what he wanted I dont think you guys would have had the opportunity to get back in the game...So in sense Hughes defending RIP better than anyone I have seen in a while helped you out a ton. Sitting him is not going to help you guys in this series.


 Very true I do think people are focusing too much on Hughes shooting ineptitude w/o looking at other parts of his game. That being said neither Flip or Larry are great shooters so we need to see more D. Jones in there. Snow's lack of speed and offense are killing us on O right now.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers Pre-Game Fan Fest!*












> *Cavaliers Pre-Game Fan Fest!*
> 
> The Cavs will host a Pre-Game Fan Fest outside The Q on Gateway Plaza before each playoff game. Fan Fest starts 2 ½ hours prior to game time where fans can enjoy the fun up until tipoff.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 05/11/2006 | Players' slumps hurting Cavs*












> *Players' slumps hurting Cavs*
> *Hughes, Ilgauskas need to make contributions in Game 3 on Saturday*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^That's hilarious they changed the time slot. I honestly could care less whether its on at 5 or 8 but the Spurs/Mavs seemed to take offense to it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 05/12/2006 | Notes*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *McDyess practices*
> 
> The Pistons had a hard practice Thursday at their facility in Auburn Hills, and all players took part, including forward Antonio McDyess. McDyess was questionable after bumping knees with James in Game 2. He's expected to play Saturday.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/12/2006 | Notes*

Basically this is the game the Cavs should take, and I expect them to win it. If not they'll get swept, but if they do I still expect them to go out in 5 games. Pistons are just so demoralizingly good.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I agree if we dont get this game its a sweep. If we get this game, we could possibly ride the high and the energy from the Q to pick up game 4. With Larry out, I would amagine we start flip, I would expect Hamilton too have a huge game because of this. But maybe our offense will be back on track like it was when Flip was starting.

This also means more time for Damon, more 3's and a wide open lane for Lebron to drive. Maybe even a sasha/newble sighting in meaningful time. 

P.S.
I dont even wanna win for the Cavaliers, I want to win more because I hate to look at Rasheed Wallace during the games while there ahead, he is getting close to my most hated player. Please do it for the Cavaliers and for us fans who hate Wallace...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Wallace's gyrations are just annoying. Where was all this crap when he was playing at half speed for the Blazers?


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been looking at it like this. We win today the series is at 2-1. Since every other series started 1-1 we will be in the same position as three other teams, guess I'm just trying to look at it as positive as possible. If we can get things going tonight, we are a tough team to beat at home and our record proves it. I could see us taking this thing 2-2 back to Detroit. Let’s win this game and get some confidence back. 

I started posting on this board at the beginning of the season and I see a lot of people not giving our boys a chance. We have been supporting them all year so why not have some fun and enjoy these next two games...

Oh and one more thing...

I know were playing the Pistons but we do have the King and something tells me he has yet to show his best in this years playoffs...Let's see what happens. 2-1 and this is a series!!!

Go Cavs!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z ain't working again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z still sucks.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Mike Brown needs to make several adjustments to take control of the basketball game, and overall the series. Eric Snow is far too slow and holds the ball far too much to be effective. He has several of other options to choose from....LBJ TO Johnny Damon to Flip Murray to control the basketball. Not only can those guys control the basketball, but they can make the majority of their NBA shots. It may be a blessing in disguise that Larry Hughes is not playing as well. For he is mainly a 2 guard that penertrates into the rack, and is not a great shooter. Also Zydrunas Ilgasukas, is 7'3 250. He's going to have to shut down the middle and swat his hands around whereever the ball may be. A big presense on either end of the floor is crucial. He has yet to do anything in this series or IN the playoffs. (Which is why Danny Ferry is killing himself for resigning the over-aged vet for so much). Finally, some interior defense. If you cannot rotate, then do not double the ball. Play the Pistons man up 5-on-5. If someone gets buy you, they got the bucket LET IT GO! The most crucial thing is the LBJ effect. LeBron James needs to be active on the offensive end of the court, as he was in game 1 of the Wizards series. If the Cavs get all these things. I can assure a Cavaliers victory, and a tempo disruptioin in the series.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Give Gooden the ball instead of Z


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if we could unload Z and keep Drew.

Like Z to Portland for a retarded contract and Telfair.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Forget that, a S AND T FOR JOEL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Travel by rip?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

That probably was the first dunk in Zydrunas Ilgasukas's NBA career.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

YES! Sit that ***** Mike


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TY for giving up the Z postups Brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why no Drew in the post?: Brown is inept on offense sigh


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

If you expect Mike Brown to actaully run an offensive oriented system, the odds are 1-10.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

A little harold miner.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden playing good on D as well lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew upping his trade value :biggrin: Get that up to Barbosa level Drew. You know you want to play with Steve Nash.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't understand Brown: why do you take Gooden out who has the hot hand?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

In fact this would be a great time for Z: have him go against McDyess: you have totry to get some favorable matchups here. I would treat Z like a second unit guy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on get a tech


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

AV with a nice move. He's better with the ball than I think at times.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Av!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron has like 6 assists already


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron is doing it with the pass tonight. Incredible outlet pass.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

LeBron James is single handedly destroying the Detroit Pistons and Flip Saunders has to reconsider what he's gonna do. Because so far, Mike Brown's stupidity has been negated, by our witness.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does anyone question Hughes value now? Hamilton is just killing Murray


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs are getting to the line more than they did in any of the other games. Funny how the calls change depending on where you play the game.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

What Larry Hughes brings in defense, it's negated heavily by his atorious offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Sometimes yes, sometimes no.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers need to start putting bodies on the floor. I sware, every Piston that touched the floor got to the rack. That's gotta and it's gonna stop.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV is looking great out there, he really has a bright future.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z comes in and we suck again


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bad close out to the half.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 6 points at halftime (36-42).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can you be more open then that? Jesus no one within 5 yards of Snow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bad bad bad close out to finish the half.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Zydrunas Ilgasukas, has to be the most over-rated, paid scum in NBA history. I said it before I'll say it again,who's bad who's worse in basketball. Z or Daly. And WHY ERIC SNOW. He is the worst offensive PG in NBA history.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z+Snow = blah


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You pair the end of the half with how you know we'll come out in the 3rd, since Z and Snow will be out there--this is the opportunity for Detroit to blow the game open.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You'd think Z in particular would be playing his heart out, having wanted to get into the playoffs all these years.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just don't get what Mike Brown is thinking at times Gooden comes out scorching in the first quarter: why not run a play for the guy?

On the bright side he did sit Z for a majority of the half: good move on Brown's part

Final point: can't get over how much better Rip looks w/o Hughes shadowing him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF are they doubling Prince


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF are they doubling Prince


Moreover. Why are they doubling off of Hamilton?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Moreover. Why are they doubling off of Hamilton?


 That is just stupid: Detroit is a jumpshooting team: if Prince scores let him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love when we put Snow and Z on the same side of the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Murray has been terrible this series. WHERE IS AV?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow WIDE OPEN again: blah.

Where is AV?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Finally a Z sighting


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Holy Crap. A Z sighting. That's the best basketball he's played all playoffs. Those two shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Down by 4. Cutting into the lead some.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Everyone pray Z has finally found his mojo

(Saunders is great with TO's, he kills any hope of momentum we get)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is AV hurt?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebrons defense has been excellent


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Stop....shoooting....3's....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Billups just goes for the kill every time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow again: blah. PG is just killing us.

After Z hits 2 shots why not go back to him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ESPN is so stupid. The only thing they focus on with Lebron is his points. Not the all around game he is playing which has been superb. Kind of showcases what is wrong with the media and basketball.

I don't think Verejao is actually hurt by the way. I just think ESPN is incompetent. Verejao sat because Z started to play well finally, and because of his hard-on for Donyell Marshall.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Z hit those shots with like 5 minutes left in the quarter. Kind of shocking then that AV didnt get in earlier


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons packing it in defensively


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> ^ Z hit those shots with like 5 minutes left in the quarter. Kind of shocking then that AV didnt get in earlier


He's out there now though. Which proves that it was just Brown's incompetence(Donyell Man-Love) that kept him on the bench.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Pistons packing it in defensively


So frustrating. We're 1-11 from 3. We brought DJones and Marshall in to stop this very thing. If we keep those guys, they better find their jumpshots over the summer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Come on Cleveland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron & Andy = our duo of the future


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looking like an Ice Cube kinda day.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm this is like a Magic Johnson type of performance by Lebron. He's dominating in every way (defense, assists, rebounding) other then scoring.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

James playing like Magic Johnson, I have never seen him playing like this, just concentrated on the team play, rebounds, dishes out, no wish to score.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

sweet last 2 plays by james


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hmm this is like a Magic Johnson type of performance by Lebron. He's dominating in every way (defense, assists, rebounding) other then scoring.


We are feeling the same I quess.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV hitting his FT's today lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons just do not miss. If they have an open look its automoatic, really unbelievable.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

What a flying shot by James!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn James finds AV AGAIN. Ridiculous


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Damon jones is playing very good defense, lebron 1 assist from tripp double


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

lebnron again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Billups racking up fouls on us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Billups just drew 3 straight fouls

Move your feet on defense! Damn


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stop bailing em out refs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Billups is murdering us right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Billups is murdering us right now.


May have to start doubling (off ben wallace?). Otherwise he will parade to the line down the stretch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones can't guard him. Losing Hughes is hurting us on D big time.

Would be nice to have flip and Murray in right now. Got to go with Snow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

There we go. If the refs are going to call that ****, take advantage of it too.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Jones can't guard him. Losing Hughes is hurting us on D big time.
> 
> Would be nice to have flip and Murray in right now. Got to go with Snow


Can't go with Snow, Lebron will have no room to work. 

Brown will have to go offense/defense subs whenever possible


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow at lebron james ladies and gentelmen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron is really playing an excellent game, one of the best he's played honestly. Regardless of the numbers


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Musburger keeps saying Verejao is breaking wide open on that screen. I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is Lebron scoring: there are literally 4 Pistons playing a box in front of him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Can't go with Snow, Lebron will have no room to work.
> 
> Brown will have to go offense/defense subs whenever possible


Yeah. If Snow has to come in, we're sunk.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Musburger keeps saying Verejao is breaking wide open on that screen. I'm not seeing it.


Musburger is an idiot. 

Lebron should keep looking to finish down the stretch cause they are playing him for the pass


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

oh yeah lebron plays basketball, that was a football play there baby


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron another big defensive play

He's learning big time from the playoffs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Marshall need both of these


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Av just needs to add 10-15 pounds to help on defense and he'll be set.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

C L U T Ch 

Le Bron Dagger


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WE are WITNESSES


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that was NASTY by Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

15 of LeBron 21 points in the 4th quarter.

Damon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron triple double.

This may be the best all around game he's ever played. He played both ends like a man possessed.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Tripple Double and the win couldn't be happier!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Best game i've seen Lebron play when you take into account the competition and pressure.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

He is unbelievable.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron triple double.
> 
> This may be the best all around game he's ever played. He played both ends like a man possessed.


Agreed! He played EXCELLENT DEFENSE tonight!


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

It is 2-1 and we are going to win the game 4 if we keep playing like this.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 86, Detroit 77*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

notting_hill said:


> It is 2-1 and we are going to win the game 4 if we keep playing like this.


Game 4 will be tough. We need our outside shooters to step up if we want to beat the Pistons two times in a row. 

Somebody other than Lebron is gonna need a GREAT game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully Hughes will be back.

Compliments to Mike Brown for going with AV/Jones in the 4th quarter. Good Jobe Mike!


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Grats to the cavs, Lebron was stellar. 

Hopefully saunders won't cost us any more games. :gopray:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Grats to the cavs, Lebron was stellar.
> 
> Hopefully saunders won't cost us any more games. :gopray:


 What did Saunders do wrong in you're opinion?

Seemed to me like his TO's came at the right times and he isolated the right players (i.e. Billups against Jones) when he had to


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

His use of maurice evans, didn't get what he could have out of linsey, didn't get anything out of delk or delfino. Our starters haven't played minutes this long all year so i'm not surprised they start to look slugish in the later part of the game with limited rest.

Mo evans was flat terrible. He comes in, cavs go up, both times.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Flip Saunders IMO is a great coach and made the right decisions. LBJ prepelled us to the W.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

Great win at home! It was a tough, gritty game and the Cavs stayed right with the Pistons the whole way. Lots of guys stepping up. I thought Flip did a pretty good job on D for a guy who isn't known for his D. And Varejao was great! LeBron took what the Pistons gave him and made the most of it. Like a veteran player. Glad to see the Cavs earn some respect in this series and not go down easy.

All hail :king: James!


----------



## DetroitDiesel (Nov 14, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Flip Saunders IMO is a great coach and made the right decisions. LBJ prepelled us to the W.


Then you haven't been watching his 'adjustments' and substitution patterns all year long. I'll say this about larry brown, when we came out of a time out I felt certain we were going to get a good shot. Flip pretty much lets chauncey run everything though.


----------



## satoram (May 13, 2006)

Great game by Lebron!

What a special player and there are a lot of years to watch him get even better--which is hard to believe. He showed a lot of maturity today.

Even though the outside shots weren't falling the team played good defense. Props to Marshall for some timely blocks. AV was outstanding. Flip came up with enough and Jones hit a heck of a shot which appeared to almost come from an angle behind the backboard.

I don't know if Huges will be back or not but the line-up that plays these Pistons best was the one in at the end of the game. AV, Lebron, Murray,Marshall and Jones should get the bulk of the minutes in game 4.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

satoram said:


> Great game by Lebron!
> 
> What a special player and there are a lot of years to watch him get even better--which is hard to believe. He showed a lot of maturity today.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So far both teams are just defending home court. Though the margin for error so far is less on the Cavs homecourt. I still believe in this team though. Game 4 is obviously huge in putting the pressure back on Detroit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DetroitDiesel said:


> Then you haven't been watching his 'adjustments' and substitution patterns all year long. I'll say this about larry brown, when we came out of a time out I felt certain we were going to get a good shot. Flip pretty much lets chauncey run everything though.



There's a ton of pressure on Flip. As soon as the Pistons do face adversity, people are going to start talking about how Larry would have done it. Interesting to see how this story line plays out.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh thank lord thats over, Hats off to the Cavs for doing what they needed to do. Hopefully this will catch the Pistons attention, they are notorious for losing game 3s. Now lets hope they play with some energy and hustle in game 4. Far too many hustle plays going Cavs way, and the arguing with the refs has to stop. My prediction for game 4 is a pissed off Piston team, and that spells a double digit loss for the Cavs.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 05/14/2006 | Articles*












> *Varejao, James lead emotional Game 3 win*
> *Brazilian's energy, star forward's triple-double too much for Pistons*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...





> *Varejao helps Cavs fashion a big victory*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> ...





> *Cavs jolt new life into fans, playoffs*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer | 5/14/2006 | Articles*












> *No brooms for Pistons: Billups ponders sweep ability*
> 
> Sunday, May 14, 2006
> 
> ...





> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Hughes in mates' thoughts*
> 
> Larry Hughes spent Saturday in St. Louis with his family, who are mourning the death of his brother, Justin, who died on Thursday from heart failure.
> ...





> *Game 3 at-a-glance*
> 
> Sunday, May 14, 2006
> 
> ...





> *Dose of Varejao helps cure what ails Cavaliers*
> 
> Sunday, May 14, 2006
> 
> ...





> *Cavs silence Pistons' rowdy fans*
> 
> Sunday, May 14, 2006
> 
> ...





> *Making a stand*
> *Cavs combine gritty defense, James' heroics to stop Pistons*
> 
> Sunday, May 14, 2006
> ...


----------

